# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Testosterone Cypionate

## PTbyJason

Chemical Name: 

Molecular Weight:

----------


## PTbyJason

Manufacturer: Quality Vet

Name: Teston QV 200

Substance: 200 mg testosterone cypionate /ml

Container: 10 ml vial

----------


## PTbyJason

Manufacturer: Sydgroup

Name: Anabolic TL

Substance: 100 mg/mL and 200 mg/mL Cipionate de Tesosterona

Container: 10 ml vial

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: British Dragon

Name: Testabol Depot

Substance: 200mg testosterone cypionate /ml

Container: 10ml vial

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: BYK Testex SA

Name: Testex Elmu

Substance: 125mg testosterone cypionate /ml

Container: 2ml amp

----------


## PTbyJason

Steris

200 mg/ml

10 ml

----------


## PTbyJason

Handkok Pharmaceuticals

250 mg

10 ampoules

Depovirin

----------


## PTbyJason

testex elmu

125 mg/ml

2 ml

----------


## PTbyJason

Upjohn 200 mg/ml

10 ml

----------


## PTbyJason

more upjohn

----------


## PTbyJason

B M Pharmaceuticals

3 X 2 ml vials

testacyp

----------


## Billy_Bathgate

Testosterone cypionate [58-20-8] 

Synonyms: 17b-hydroxy-4-androsten-3-one, cyclopentanepropionate; Depo-Testosterone ; testosterone cyclopentylpropionate; Testosterone cypionate ; 

C27 H40 O3

MW: 412.6112

----------


## kusanagi

Manufacturer: NOVAQUÍMICA - Brazil
Name : Deposteron 
Substance: 100mg/ml testosterone cypionate 
Container: Each box have 3 amps with 2ml amp

----------


## Jack87

Manufacturer: Performance Labs

Name: Testex 300

Substance: 300mg testosterone cypionate /ml

Container: 20 ml vial

----------


## Jack87

Manufacturer: Steris

Name: Testosterone Cypionate 

Substance: 200mg testosterone cypionate /ml

Container: 10 ml vial

----------


## youknowme

Manufacturer: EC labs

Name: CypioJect

Substance: 200 mg testosterone cypionate /ml

----------


## juicy_brucy

Manufacturer: GenPro Pharmaceuticals

Name: Testosterone Cypionate 

Substance: 300mg testosterone cypionate p/mL

Container: 10 ml vial

----------

